# pinnacle signature series 2 wax anyone used?



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

hi after a new wax to try previously used soveregn,has anyone used this im tempted as pinnacle is so good any advice thanks all


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Not used the signature series 2, but have read a bit on american forums it's sorta like a downgraded version of souveran, but still good.

In any case, whatever wax you go for, think you'll find it hard to top souveran's looks. The closest I have come, is RG Black Label. As far as show waxes go, it really is 1 in a million -(though I'm yet to try swissvax BOS).

If you're looking for a similar priced wax to signature series 2, then maybe try P21s Carnuaba wax (blue lid). It really is awesome, dripping wet bligng reflective. A show wax like Souveran but doesn't have the same depth.It's longer lasting though imh , a great wax worth trying if you haven't already. 

Would also be interested in user experiences with pinnacle signature series 2, even if it's supposedly a downgraded version of souveran


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

i just checked on some forum apparently the series 2 its better on metallic colours than the soveregn for flake pop etc


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Not sure if this is any help http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/auto-detailing-101/23192-souveran-vs-signature-series-ii-2.html

In any case, after reading that, imh series 2 is a wax I'd really like to try


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

yeh will get a pot soon,i have around 15 layers of liquid souveran on my car so a bit ocd probably,ran out of the paste the liquid is just as amazing though esp the thicker formula


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I haven't tried the liquid souveran, but that's only because I really like paste waxes. I know from Souveran, it's really easy to layer it thick and fast. I think I'll also look to add series 2 into my collection, just because I'm so impressed still by Souveran despite getting it about 4 months ago now


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

if you think they are only 1 of a few comaonies that use the ivory wax i defo notice a big difference with this s tuff too other waxes,yes might not have major durability but shine i cant find anything coming xlose price wise ,the dig 2 is on offer on monza hence advice for me vefore purchasing thanks chewy


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> if you think they are only 1 of a few comaonies that use the ivory wax i defo notice a big difference with this s tuff too other waxes,yes might not have major durability but shine i cant find anything coming xlose price wise ,the dig 2 is on offer on monza hence advice for me vefore purchasing thanks chewy


Just a curve ball here for you. Souveran is amazing on black or dark colours BOS is also very good as is R222 but you would not be disappointed with Vics red it's up there also with these waxes in looks. Get 3 layers on an it really is good 
:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

got me stuck now is vics good on blue?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Would you consider getting the series 2 and giving me 50ml's worth in exchange for 50ml's of vics red- I have a nice and big 6oz pot. Alternatively I guess you could just buy the vics red and I'll get the series 2. That price at monza that you mentioned looks like a good deal.


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

I really like Sig Series II; it has a more brighter look of course than Souveran, but still good depth and color jetting. Looks great on my red vehicle.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

sneaky thanks on metallic blue would the signature look good


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> if you think they are only 1 of a few comaonies that use the ivory wax i defo notice a big difference with this s tuff too other waxes,yes might not have major durability but shine i cant find anything coming xlose price wise ,the dig 2 is on offer on monza hence advice for me vefore purchasing thanks chewy


This will be my next detailing purchase, to inspire me to keep washing the car every weekend. Actually, this weekend I snow foamed and 2BM two times http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=680

I'll get one of those but not sure on the colour. Most probably black as that my favourite colour and will match my car and the black pot of souveran when I use it


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

man thats sweet,chewy you must have more money than sense lol,wish i could afford all this stuff ive got into the bug and it aint a cheap bug might take up knitting instead


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

The thing that gets me are waxes. I'm lucky because Sealants aren't really my thing, so I don't spend money farting about with them allowing me to go all out with waxes. I've got a great collection of shampoos as well, and they are worth investing in imh as I find they bring an added bit of luxury when washing the car. It's nice to have a good range of choice. That said though, waxes are the things I go for the most- especially zymol. Souveran is my fav wax though just because of the dynamic shine that you mentioned on the previous page of this thread. Rivalled by none imh


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

you probably got more waxes than i got dvds


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Some people have wax collections on here that would put yours and my dvd collections to shame


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

yes ive seen if thats your main hobby thats cool,i cant justify the cost at the moment i thought 60 on wax was crazy,coming on this site i know thats the opposite


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I know what you mean. When I first came on here I thought £40 was a lot for a wax. 6 months on and still think it's a lot for a wax, only , I rate having a wax collection and that's the only way I can justify the cost


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

to joe public a tenner on wax is more than enough,oh and shampoos dgloss 901 i cant find better


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Still haven't tried duragloss 901. Have you got the 473ml bottle or 1 gallon.

I really want some of that, think I should get that along with the pinnacle bucket from motorgeek.

Where did you get yours


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

Ss2 gives you a good pop for (light/mid tone) metallics and is still looks great for darker and warm tones. 2+ months durability. One of the all-rounder waxes I would say... Let me know if you are interested in its results on a metallic black


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

yes please


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

chewy yes get it from there postage will be included with the bucket i come back to this shampoo after trying otheres i love the stuff,cherry smell could drink it better not fantastic finish imo


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> got me stuck now is vics good on blue?


Vics is great an well worth having it's well suited to dark colours

If ss2 is your pref now then Vics red next purchase after that :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

chewy_ said:


> The thing that gets me are waxes. I'm lucky because Sealants aren't really my thing, so I don't spend money farting about with them allowing me to go all out with waxes. I've got a great collection of shampoos as well, and they are worth investing in imh as I find they bring an added bit of luxury when washing the car. It's nice to have a good range of choice. That said though, waxes are the things I go for the most- especially zymol. Souveran is my fav wax though just because of the dynamic shine that you mentioned on the previous page of this thread. Rivalled by none imh


Chewy, add M&K. Spa to your shampoo's if you haven't already :thumb:
Souveran is one of the all time favs

This has 3 coats of Souveran


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

whats the best out of the 2


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> whats the best out of the 2


Bar the price Vics has a slight glossy edge to Souveran

Both great waxes Vics bats way above its price :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

vics it is how many coats out of the large pot on a small car could you get


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> vics it is how many coats out of the large pot on a small car could you get


Never counted but it will last a very long time... If I had to guess 50+ coats may be more it depends on how thinly you layer it how small you class a small car etc etc to many factors. :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks pal youve made my mind up im using pinnacle liquid soveregn at mo,will i see a difference with vics


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> sneaky thanks on metallic blue would the signature look good


I'd think it would, it's a glossy kind of finish without muting the flakes nor making it look too bright that it looks washed out (different from say, Collinite 476s).

Get them all! A lot of waxes are good for you


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> thanks pal youve made my mind up im using pinnacle liquid soveregn at mo,will i see a difference with vics


How does the liquid Souveran compare to the paste wax


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

tbh i dont notice a huge diff only the liquid dries to a haze im sure paste is better as its twice the price but i m unsure id buy the paste again due to cost factor.To me same shine


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

sneaky i wish i was in usa everyhtings half the price lol,im thinking vics red but then pinnacle is so goooooodd agh cant afford both


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

sneaky! said:


> I'd think it would, it's a glossy kind of finish without muting the flakes nor making it look too bright that it looks washed out (different from say, Collinite 476s).
> 
> Get them all! A lot of waxes are good for you


Never used collinite, but the series 2 sounds like a worthy addition to the wax collection


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

123quackers said:


> Chewy, add M&K. Spa to your shampoo's if you haven't already :thumb:
> Souveran is one of the all time favs
> 
> This has 3 coats of Souveran


Epic photo, and thanks for the tip with M&K:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

whats the series 2 smell like


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> whats the series 2 smell like


The first post on here says tropical scent http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/product-reviews/19353-pinnacle-signature-series-ii.html, but I read somewhere else where someone mentioned lemon and lime


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks ordering tomz,just waxed my french beastie with the liquid soveregn oogh so slick


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you going for the vics or the series 2


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

i found them very similar to use and in finish and durability, they are both good products at the price point they sit in


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

msb said:


> i found them very similar to use and in finish and durability, they are both good products at the price point they sit in


Have you tried Souveran? Would be interested in your thoughts of Souveran compared to Signature Series II.

Cheers


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> Have you tried Souveran? Would be interested in your thoughts of Souveran compared to Signature Series II. Cheers


And Vic's red if you don't mind
Thanks
Dave


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Found a mini-review on http://www.waxmiracles.co.uk/pinnacle-signature-series-ii-carnauba-paste-wax-product-review/Signature Series II

Based on the strength of Souveran, that mini-review & this thread has inspired me to get a pot for myself!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

chewy_ said:


> Have you tried Souveran? Would be interested in your thoughts of Souveran compared to Signature Series II.
> 
> Cheers


Yep used souveran, its a lovely wax but a summer/show wax no good for winter as its only really good for a few washes or about a month durability:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

camerashy said:


> And Vic's red if you don't mind
> Thanks
> Dave


Already answered that, vics is very much like sig 2 imho, souveran is wetter but at the expense of durability, all are great product though that wont disappoint


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

im going for series 2


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

When i was using it a few years back i had vics at the same time, i found myself using the sig 2 more often as my goto so read into that what you will


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

how long before you can relayer with the sig 2 thanks


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Min a couple of hours, personally i like an overnight cure time for waxes but thats just me


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks,have you used liquid souvern how does this stand next to it


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

msb said:


> When i was using it a few years back i had vics at the same time, i found myself using the sig 2 more often as my goto so read into that what you will


Interesting. Can't wait to get hold of this wax now, if it's half as good as Souveran I'll be happy


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

chewy we have a storm coming lol rain all week damn i wanted to wax it next week,monza is 34.99 with postage i cant find it cheaper anywhere


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> chewy we have a storm coming lol rain all week damn i wanted to wax it next week,monza is 34.99 with postage i cant find it cheaper anywhere


Enjoy hope you get a break in the weather too:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Let us know how you go on


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

just ordered 1 off monza 38 quid all in bargain cant wait for the wax imo barfgain for the price shame rain all week lol take care all


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

hi recd the series 2 wax shame weatherbis bad,ive read various forums that some let it dry and its not a problem to remove even after 30 mins,is this true thanks


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

Good choice! Removal definitely is not a problem and it smells nice doesn't it. Like pineapples.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

ITS not a bad choice at all
U can always upgrade 2 souvran
Naviwax-ultimate also astonishing on black/blue


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> chewy we have a storm coming lol rain all week damn i wanted to wax it next week,monza is 34.99 with postage i cant find it cheaper anywhere


I'll order mine this weekend. I just bought some bouncers VI so looking forward to using that too :thumb:

Would be interested on your thoughts of how Signature Series II compares to Souveran when you get round to using it.

Cheers


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

it smells like tropicAL fruit chemical type smell if that makes sense looks high quality as of all pinnacles stuff,smooth as butter texture,will let you know how it is i just need an dry day lol cheers


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Mike phillips chips in with his verdict http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/product-reviews/72895-darn-impressed-pinnacle-signature-series-ii.html


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

read some reviews on it,looks like its a hidden gem,going to use it tuesday will update how i get on prob do 2 layers


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome. Can't wait to get my pot, I ordered it today.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

nice 1 doesnt say layering time on their site,i rember the paste wax was 24hrs and liquid 24hrs


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> read some reviews on it,looks like its a hidden gem,going to use it tuesday will update how i get on prob do 2 layers


Its like alot of waxes/products new stuff comes out and some of the old great products don't get used and don't end up being as popular in the scene as they once were, doesn't mean they are bad though:thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> nice 1 doesnt say layering time on their site,i rember the paste wax was 24hrs and liquid 24hrs


I didn't know that! When I layered Souveran I applied second coat about 3 hours after. I think I had about 4-5 layers of Souveran before I stripped it off. Left it on there for 1 month before moving into a different wax p21s (blue lid) - also a really great wax imh. Really looking forward to Signature series 2 now though :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

i bet you can layer min 1 hour after,there are no abrasives in them so surely it wont strip cars,i remember once going to a classic car show as a kid and a guy had a 205 gti in red stunning,he said he put around 40 yes 40 coats of wax on it i couldnt see the car was so bright lol


----------

